# Fehler im Stage3-2007.0

## blice

Ich wollte grade ein Neues gentoo aufziehen aus dem Stage3 von stage3-x86-2007.0.

Soll das So sein, daß als CHost i486 und als mtune i686 eingetragen ist ? 

Ich dachte immer mtune ist "obsolete" und march soll genutzt werden.

Zum Zweiten steht in der fstab ein Eintrag

/dev/cdrom    /mnt/cdrom audo noauto,ro 

Solche Tippfehler wie das audo dürften aber nicht sein.

Muss ich also wieder meine CDs durchkramen und den Stage3 von 2006 nehmen.

Eigentlich Schade  :Sad: 

----------

## nikaya

Außer der CHOST-Variable kannst Du eigentlich alles nach Deinen Wünschen editieren.

-mtune kannst Du also ohne weiteres in -march umtaufen.Und das "d" in ein "t" umbenennen dürfte auch nicht schwer sein.

Aber muß es denn die stage3-x86-2007.0 sein?Es gibt ja auch eine stage3-i686-2007.0.Link

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:Die CHOST-Variable sollte nie geändert werden.

 *http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CHOST
> 
> Die CHOST Variable deklariert den Zielerstellungs-Host für Ihr System. Diese Variable sollte schon auf den korrekten Wert gesetzt sein. Verändern Sie diese nicht, denn es kann Ihr System immens beschädigen. Wenn die CHOST Variable Ihnen falsch zu sein scheint, verwenden Sie unter Umständen ein falsches stage3 Archiv.

 

----------

## blice

Ich hatte mir gestern nacht noch die i686 gezogen, da ist dann nur noch der tipfehler mit audo drin.

----------

## dertobi123

 *blice wrote:*   

> Ich wollte grade ein Neues gentoo aufziehen aus dem Stage3 von stage3-x86-2007.0.
> 
> Soll das So sein, daß als CHost i486 und als mtune i686 eingetragen ist ? 
> 
> Ich dachte immer mtune ist "obsolete" und march soll genutzt werden.

 

 *man gcc wrote:*   

>        -mtune=cpu-type
> 
>            Tune to cpu-type everything applicable about the generated code,
> 
>            except for the ABI and the set of available instructions. 
> ...

 

-mcpu ist deprecated wie die Manpage weiterhin verrät.

Der "Tippfehler" ist ein Fehler im Baselayout, der es leider bis in die Installationsmedien geschafft hat - siehe Bug #177990.

----------

